
Welcome to the Pit of Despair... - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Welcome+to+the+Pit+of+Despair
======
sspencer
Psychological experiment referenced in article:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_of_despair>

~~~
c1sc0
Thanks, that was an interesting read. I'm not sure what to think of these
kinds of experiments. Most of the time I feel like modern science is hindered
by too much political correctness, but then you read something like this ...
makes me reconsider.

------
apollo
Jacques, I'm curious as to where you put your effort in terms of marketing
(contacting people to get backlinks, SEO optimization, etc) and in the end,
what were the main sources of that steady growth in the second graph? Or did
you just ignore marketing and work on your product?

~~~
jacquesm
Tons of backlinks mostly, from lots of very small websites.

Search engines did the rest.

Making people happy was quite a bit of work on that one but I think it was
worth it.

